# Causeway on Gull-New Resort Code



## grupp (Mar 9, 2006)

This may be old news, but I just saw it today on II's website. Causeway on Gull now has 2 resort codes, CGU and CG1. I assume CG1 is the new section of sixplex townhomes.

I like to think that my phone calls and written correspondence to II complaining about the new sections and recommending that they have separate codes played a part in this change. It may not have, but a least it makes me fell less angry about exchanging my Marriott into this pathetic resort. 

Gary


Edited to add:
The description and pictures on II's website still only describes the old section. I plan on contacting them to suggest they add a description and photos of the gravel pit with 8ft tall weeds that surround the new area. I am sure that will do wonders for the exchange requests for the resort.


----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2006)

*Regarding Resort Codes*

Gary -

In the printed I.I. Directory, it has been two separate resort codes since Causeway became dual-affialiated (both the 2004/2005 and 2006/2007 versions).  CG1 are the new 6-plex units.

If you do not see the Twinhomes, the six-plex units are fairly nice accomodations (not Marriott quality, but adequate).  The twinhomes are 1800 sq. feet of pure bliss (definitely Marriott quality).  Make sure you exchange into CG or you will be disappointed, especially if you have stayed in the twinhomes before.

IMHO, Causeway made a huge mistake by changing to this unit type.  Exchangers have high expectations with this resort and the CG1 accomodations do not meet those expectations.  In addition, the sales force better not let prospective owners see the twinhomes or the new units will not sell!

I am convinced that these 6-plex units are the cause of the loss of Causeway's Gold Crown rating (now silver) because of poor ratings from disgruntled exchangers who did not get a twinhome exchange.  Be assured that units 1-52 and the resort itself are definitely high-end gold crown!  Unfortunately, it is up to the exchanger to now verify that they are in the right section of the resort.

- Michael


----------



## Bernie8245 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have an exchange to this resort for June 2006 that was made back in Nov 2004. At that time I didn't know about the new six-plex units. I do now and everything I have heard about them is negative. My confirmation shows Unit #36, a 2br sleeps 8/6. I had assumed that this was one of the townhome units but now I am beginning to worry. Does anyone know if you get the unit that is on the confirmation or could they switch me to the new section? I am planning to call the resort before I go to verify that I have a townhome and not a six-plex.
Thanks,
 Bernie


----------



## klynn (Mar 9, 2006)

Bernie8245 said:
			
		

> I have an exchange to this resort for June 2006 that was made back in Nov 2004. At that time I didn't know about the new six-plex units. I do now and everything I have heard about them is negative. My confirmation shows Unit #36, a 2br sleeps 8/6. I had assumed that this was one of the townhome units but now I am beginning to worry. Does anyone know if you get the unit that is on the confirmation or could they switch me to the new section? I am planning to call the resort before I go to verify that I have a townhome and not a six-plex.
> Thanks,
> Bernie



I'm going up that way tomorrow for a week.  If you want me to check out the location for you I will.


----------



## grupp (Mar 9, 2006)

Bernie8245

#36 is one of the bigger units, so you should be fine. Anything 52 and over is in the new section. Also, the two bedrooms in the sixplex units are more like one bedroom with a loft and only sleep 6 rather than 8. 

Gary


----------



## irisheaven (Mar 15, 2006)

*Thanks!*

This is really good to know, as I have an ongoing search for this resort.  
I'll now know to look for any unit # 52 and below!


----------



## eakhat (May 10, 2008)

*Causeway on Gull - best units*

Does Causeway on Gull allow unit requests?  If so, any recommendations for  Units 1-52?


----------



## Michael (May 10, 2008)

*Fixed Units/Fixed Week*

At least in the twin home section of Causeway, the units are fixed unit, fixed week.

- Michael


----------

